# How best to promote comedy company video? Viral tips...



## faisalgc (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've just made a video for my company, its a spoof on 'The Office' style interview and its our first foray into video: 

Why I Like Working at Indigo Clothing - Stavros Flash on Vimeo

Now I know the phrase 'viral video' is thrown about but I was wondering if anyone has any tips about getting the video 'out there'. 

I've posted it on our facebook page 'http://www.facebook.com/indigoclothing' and told everyone to promote it in their personal statuses. We've also tweeted it...I'm aware that because the video isn't instructional/informative in any way there is less incentive for people to share it amongst the t-shirt printing community. However any tips would be massively appreciated!


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I've just - just - signed up for Vimeo and YouTube, with the intention of having yet one more social media outlet(will it ever end? and when it does, what will replace it???).

So, I don't have much for tips, except to begin creating a page worth going to, so that when people do click on your video(as you have asked), and if they click through to your profile, it has some stuff there for them to work with.

You have done some work(about as much as I have!) but from what I understand, it's just as important to interact on the video sites as in Facebook or Twitter. So... start looking at other videos, making comments, collecting contacts, etc., etc.

I've added you as a contact, and included you in an album - T-Shirt Company Videos! hahahah

Good luck with it! I have one video on YouTube now, but it ....sucks. Mainly because I did something wrong when I converted it; the images look too blurry(I think that's what happened anyway). So, I am going to try again and will see what I can do.


----------



## faisalgc (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks mate, I suddenly realised that there was suddenly a lot of activity on my vimeo account! 

That's a good point, I wasn't going to really focus on vimeo but as you said its definitely worth interacting on there as well. Guess it will just take a bit of time...

PM if you want to know about the video stuff as I've uploaded quite a few videos onto youtube etc. so I know a thing or two about formats that work!


----------



## Sephirath (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd try sending the link to some sites gathering funny stuff. And if you consider it creative, maybe try with blogs about e-commerce and social-media? 

And do not forget to post it on your Facebook fanpage!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

All the big companies are trying to make viral videos, but the whole point of them is that you can't. Something just clicks and you send it to your mate and so on...


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

^ While I do agree that one can never be sure a video will go viral... I have seen some examples of "alternative" styles promotional videos by the bigger companies that get enough play to suggest at least some have had success.

As for one of us little guys - yes, we can't really control the distribution at a level that would be sensational(like the ones that go round the world and are on every damned discussion board pretty much every daily).

But.... there is some level of force in distribution that can be applied. And it all comes down to who one knows, and how much influence those persons have.

Of course the product MUST be worthy of those someone's taking the action to say "Hey - watch this!" Sure we can ask our friends and family to send a "Hey - watch this!" video to their mailing list, but..... if the product isn't worth sending onward, the furthest it will get is from our mom's email to the inboxes of her address list....


----------



## Sephirath (Mar 11, 2011)

As Brian Solis likes to say - we do not only have to think WHO will watch our video, but THROUGH WHO it will go further and further, expanding its popularity to another circles of friends.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

A great example I've just seen today (by coincidence to this topic!) is Amber Mac's spoof of Dexter to promote her book "Power Friending"

Video is at AmberMac.com » book

Very well done! I just might buy the book


----------



## dotcom (Feb 1, 2011)

If you are attempting to create a "viral" video, the chances of it going viral are slim to none. You just need to focus on making videos and if they are of good quality, the will inevitably go viral.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Ive made a couple of promotional videos as they are a fun way to spread a message. Part of my promotion is to run a comp. To enter the draw people comment on the video through Facebook. This spreads the vid through news feeds to everybodies friends.

Heres what i mean Videos Posted by Cuppa-T-Shirts: 'LIGHTGUNS' Tshirt release. A CUPPA-T INFOMERCIAL [HQ] | Facebook

Maybe you could offer an incentive for commenting or liking your vid? See the cost of the prize as an investment in exposure


----------



## berlinbonez (Oct 29, 2009)

Reading around the subject, it looks like proffesional agencies that create "Viral" vids also engage in what they call "seeding" the Vid till it reaches a "critical mass" and snowballs on its own.
I´m guesing (nobody tells you the juicy stuff) that seeding involves bombarding all available video services, probably inventing profiles just for this purpose and making sure things like "likes" and"tweets" happen.......
Anyone have the dirty low down on the nuts and bolts of this??
Merc.


----------



## berlinbonez (Oct 29, 2009)

there is some info on seeding videos here:
How To Seed A Viral Marketing Campaign

happy reading guys!


----------



## berlinbonez (Oct 29, 2009)

Strangely the BBC just did a radio show all about the Viral Video idea called "What's in a Meme?"- you can hear it on their web page another 6 days only here:
BBC - BBC Radio 4 Programmes - What's in a Meme?


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I doubt if 'Double Rainbow Guy' was thinking about his video going viral when he shot it


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

hahah - No doubt. But it would be interesting to know just how Double Rainbow DID evolve! Someone pointed out that dude to me in Yosemite last fall, and he was (humbly) enjoying his time in the sun. Seems like he had a good attitude, and not taking himself too seriously.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

As others have mentioned there are companies that specialise in making 'viral videos'. However they are really just making videos that they hope will go viral. That 'little extra' that makes you want to forward a link to people you know is very elusive. After all there is the reasoning why you forward a link, you want others to get the link from you, see how good it is and then you get some (small) reflected glory. That's why most videos don't go viral, you don't want to forward something that isn't funny/cool/outrageous as this could reflect badly on you.

Still it's still worth trying as in this medium it doesn't matter if your budget is £100,000 or £10, if your video has 'it' then is will spread like wildfire.


----------

